# MIT Spring 2013 - March 09, 2013



## tsaoenator (Feb 1, 2013)

http://union.cubingusa.com/mitspring2013/index.php

We will be holding 2x2x2 - 5x5x5, 3x3x3 OH, 3x3x3 BLD, and 3x3x3 mBLD. Hope to see you there!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 1, 2013)

OO 2 rounds of bld... i should improve.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Feb 1, 2013)

probably won't be able to make it because of a jazz festival im participating in... i might be able to make it in time for 2x2 and 3x3 but i highly doubt it


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice! 3x3 Round 1 is late in the day. I'm taking the SATs that day, but I might be able to make it over there in time to compete in some of the events


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 1, 2013)

2 ROUNDS!!!!!!!!

And multi!?!?!?!?

I'm psyched.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 8, 2013)

Urgh, not prepared.


----------



## Brest (Mar 8, 2013)

Practice? lolno


----------



## cubingandjazz (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah now its set that there is no way i can make it  I wish all competing good luck!


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 8, 2013)

can't register, but I'm gonna show up


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Urgh, not prepared.



Prepared? What kind of nonsense is that? People don't attend competitions around here to cube well, they attend to hang out with me. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm gonna show up at like 1:30

yee


----------



## brando721 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a question about this. I registered for 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. The webpage says 1:30 cutoff. I'm around 2:30+ so can I show up for the second round of registration and just do 2x2 and 3x3 instead?


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 9, 2013)

brando721 said:


> I have a question about this. I registered for 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4. The webpage says 1:30 cutoff. I'm around 2:30+ so can I show up for the second round of registration and just do 2x2 and 3x3 instead?



You can skip any events you don't want to compete in, but you should know that the 1:30 cutoff is a soft cutoff, which means that if neither of your first two solves are under it, you don't get your last three. So you would be able to do your first two 4x4 solves, but not your last three, and you would get an official single but not an average.


----------



## brando721 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Noah! I mostly inquired because my brother doesn't want to go that early  So I guess we'll show up at lunch time.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, because no stores in my local area carry sleep-masks, it looks like I'll be competing in BLD with a laptop case yet again. -_-

Anybody have an extra blindfold they want to loan tomorrow?


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 9, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Well, because no stores in my local area carry sleep-masks, it looks like I'll be competing in BLD with a laptop case yet again. -_-
> 
> Anybody have an extra blindfold they want to loan tomorrow?



I'd rather watch you BLD with the laptop case. Sorry.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 9, 2013)

First round of 3BLD: 1:20


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 9, 2013)

Multi NAR: 12/13 in 53:45 

Sorry Mike :/


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Multi NAR: 12/13 in 53:45
> 
> Sorry Mike :/



Woohoo!

Also, overslept and almost didn't make it for BLD. Driving through Cambridge is always fun -_-


----------



## KCuber (Mar 9, 2013)

32.19 single and 36.83 average for 4x4


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

Any videos from here coming?


----------



## acohen527 (Mar 9, 2013)

Username said:


> Any videos from here coming?



Noah has video of his NAR.


----------



## A Leman (Mar 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Multi NAR: 12/13 in 53:45
> 
> Sorry Mike :/



Congrats Noah.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there access to the competitions scrambles somewhere? I'm curious what they were for the first round of 3x3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Multi NAR: 12/13 in 53:45
> 
> Sorry Mike :/



Don't be sorry - it was long overdue, and you truly deserve it - congratulations! But you really should have managed 13/13 - I hate that the record is "impure" like that.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Don't be sorry - it was long overdue, and you truly deserve it - congratulations! But you really should have managed 13/13 - I hate that the record is "impure" like that.



I have never done a perfect attempt over 7 cubes =P


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I have never done a perfect attempt over 7 cubes =P



... yet you got this close when it counted - nice!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 12, 2013)

Scrambles are here: http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/MIT Spring 2013.pdf


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 12, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Don't be sorry - it was long overdue, and you truly deserve it - congratulations! But you really should have managed 13/13 - I hate that the record is "impure" like that.



Do you dislike the fact that the WR is 32/37 as well?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Do you dislike the fact that the WR is 32/37 as well?



Well, to be honest, yes. Don't get me wrong - it doesn't take away from the awesomeness of the achievement. I'm totally impressed with the WR - it just bothers me, because I'm OCD that way. It's not a problem with the record, it's a problem with me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 13, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, to be honest, yes. Don't get me wrong - it doesn't take away from the awesomeness of the achievement. I'm totally impressed with the WR - it just bothers me, because I'm OCD that way. It's not a problem with the record, it's a problem with me.



The pure WR you're looking for is Tim Habermaas's 24/24.


----------

